# Need to renew insurance but company asking if i do ridesharing... how do I handle this?



## plainfielder (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi- what are we supposed to do about this???


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend lying to them.



> In law, fraud is deliberate deception to secure unfair or unlawful gain. Fraud is both a civil wrong (i.e., a fraud victim may sue the fraud perpetrator to avoid the fraud and/or recover monetary compensation) and a criminal wrong (i.e., a fraud perpetrator may be prosecuted and imprisoned by governmental authorities).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraud


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The truth, nothing but the truth. 
Shouldn't be a question.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What's ride sharing?


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Lie. It's the Uber way.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought ride sharing is sharing my car with someone else. But I'm not sharing my car with anyone. Only I drive my car..


Play stupid. 

I know, I know... Bad advice


----------



## Veller (May 30, 2014)

Switch to Metromile. They take uberers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

get a hybrid policy


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Whatever you do, do not lie. This thing is not worth risking being raped in jail for.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

i only drive thursday friday and saturday at night, like for 2 hours every day .. i wont tell my insurance company that and get charge or dismiss like i drive the whole day the whole week .. hell not


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

plainfielder said:


> Hi- what are we supposed to do about this???


You should read your current policy thoroughly, especially the terms under which the issuer can cancel, and the coverage definitions and "what is not covered." IMHO, if you can't get a hybrid or Metromile policy where you live, it is time to completely sever any ties to Uber/Lyft etc. above all, do not lie, misrepresent or omit facts, or otherwise try to pull a fast one on your insurer. Eventually it will come back to bite you. The insurance companies are on to ride sharing, car sharing etc, and the only one they allow is shared expense carpooling, which Uber is not.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I will add this for you to think about. 
Your insurance carrier may already suspect that you doing the "ride sharing" thing. 
If you chose to tell them that you don't, they have the money and resources to investigate you unknown to you they will ultimately drop you at the very least.


----------

